# AQ plus



## cattmad (Dec 28, 2015)

Anyone got the new version of AQ plus, is the online version worth it?

I stopped renewing my AQ plus a couple of years ago, had issues with the updates not working properly and one update disk came blank, not sure what was up with that. AOS don't seem to support it properly.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 28, 2015)

Yes and no.
I have AQ plus but find it difficult in a 2 screen environment - every window has to be moved to viewed correctly.
Anyway, for some reason I have 'Orchids plus'. That updates itself. Easier to use and search and seems to have replaced AQ plus as I havent had a CD from them for sometime now.


----------



## troy (Dec 28, 2015)

How much is orchids plus? How much does it cost to have a plant awarded?


----------



## mormodes (Dec 28, 2015)

AQ Plus no longer exists. It has been replaced by Orchids Plus (or OP) and the online version OP Online. Many people use the Online version because they can use it on any computer or tablet *as long as they have internet access*. ie your iPad, Mac etc. Each version does some things better than the other. IIRC 'Online' is updated more frequently than the 'Regular'. If wifi is available or if your phone makes a wifi hot spot you can use either anywhere. I have no idea how much data is consumed in a typical judging situation. I have no idea how consistently speedy the aos website is. Check aos.org for prices.


----------



## cattmad (Dec 28, 2015)

Does the new orchids plus still have the international awards like the old aq plus?


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 28, 2015)

cattmad said:


> Does the new orchids plus still have the international awards like the old aq plus?



yes.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 28, 2015)

http://www.aos.org/Products/142-orchids-plus-online-and-software.aspx


----------



## mormodes (Dec 29, 2015)

Does Australia have an awards database program?


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 30, 2015)

yes.
http://www.orchidsaustralia.com//award_photo_list.asp?Pag=0

I understand the AOC is going to contribute its data base to the AOS for inclusion in Orchids plus (according to recent AOR article)


----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2015)

Question...does it come with a CD? And after 1 year you can still use the CD you just don't get web service or new awards if you don't renew correct?


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 30, 2015)

Mine came with a cd.


----------



## mormodes (Dec 30, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> yes.
> http://www.orchidsaustralia.com//award_photo_list.asp?Pag=0
> 
> I understand the AOC is going to contribute its data base to the AOS for inclusion in Orchids plus (according to recent AOR article)


Yeah, I had a brain fart. I knew that, LOL!


----------



## mormodes (Dec 30, 2015)

Justin said:


> Question...does it come with a CD? And after 1 year you can still use the CD you just don't get web service or new awards if you don't renew correct?


I think you're right.


----------



## cattmad (Dec 31, 2015)

Can u see the international awards on the online version? I got it but I can't see them


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 31, 2015)

Justin said:


> Question...does it come with a CD? And after 1 year you can still use the CD you just don't get web service or new awards if you don't renew correct?



Orchids plus updates on-line. I dont thnk I received a CD, it was a download with the change over from AQ.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 31, 2015)

cattmad said:


> Can u see the international awards on the online version? I got it but I can't see them



Is this what you mean??? Though I think my version resides on my computer.




imagen


----------



## fibre (Jan 1, 2016)

Does Orchids Plus work on all platforms (Microsoft, Apple)?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 1, 2016)

fibre said:


> Does Orchids Plus work on all platforms (Microsoft, Apple)?



Not the CD. I'm not sure about the on-line version, though it should. I haven't gotten it because I feel cheated, not being able to use the CD (Unless I buy a version of Windows for my Mac).


----------



## cattmad (Jan 2, 2016)

dunno if its me or what but at least in JOGA awards there are craploads missing on the online version compared to my old AQ plus


----------



## fibre (Jan 2, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Not the CD. I'm not sure about the on-line version, though it should. I haven't gotten it because I feel cheated, not being able to use the CD (Unless I buy a version of Windows for my Mac).



Thank you Dot!


----------

